# Share your favorite melodies!



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I wanted to create a thread so that we could all share our favorite melodies. This way people might discover new music. I urge every participant to share a YouTube link of the piece and a timestamp for when the melody occurs. I will start:
1. Mendelssohn symphony no. 3, 1st movement




Timestamp, 6:12

2. Dvorak symphony no. 8, 3rd movement




Timestamp, 20:05

3. Beethoven violin concerto, 3rd movement




Timestamp, 32:14


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Etude, Op. 92: No. 11




Op.62 no.1 in G Major




Op.11 - No.11 in B major


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> All the 6 movements of that work are melodically memorable to me, and the middle movements III, V seem to share thematic resemblance (in terms of leaps and turns):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

——————————————


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

--------------------------


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

There's no way to give a definitive answer to this question, but the two works that I've listened to the most this year are Schönberg's Verklärte Nacht and Beethoven's String Quartet op. 132. These works are chock-full with several beautiful melodies, but the ones that make my heart ache and soar the most are the themes of the 3rd movement (the Heiliger Dankgesang... in the lydian mode) in the Beethoven and the beautiful simple figure of the A-E-F#-G# that comes after the climax ca.22 minutes in most recordings. Unbelieavably beautiful.
I haven't listened to the particular recordings that I'll link below, but I've heard these groups playing these works, don't know if they're my favourites, but they're the best I could find in a quick YT search


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Suk: Fantastic Scherzo (at 0:49)






Dvořák : Romance in f minor (at 1:25)





Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte (opening horn)


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Fauré: Dolly Suite V. Tendresse (1:28 oboe/horn duet)






Franck: Morceau Symphonique (5:54 horn)





Anderson: Horse and Buggy (1:09 at horn tune)





I guess I like horns and French music. Who knew?!?


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Oh god, I made a video of my favorite 100 melodies, compiling legendary performances that I gathered throughout the years but youtube made me take it down . Ill see if I can uploade it elsewhere. Essentianlly:

#1: Ballade #1 Chopin - BOTH of the A major sections
#2: Rachmaninoff Concerto #2: you know it.
#3: French Overture Bach - The Ending section of the fugue
#4: Toccata and Fugue in D minor - The beginning of the Fugue
#5: Big Fugue in G minor - The 2 voice development section
#6: Liszt Ballade #2
#7: Norma - The end operatic part.
#8 Swan Lake
#9: Strobe - DeadMau5
#10: Passacaglia in G minor


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Nikolai Tcherepnin: The Distant Princess (1:48 at oboe)






Mendelssohn: Walpurgisnacht Overture (0:05 near opening)


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Etude Op.25 No.10




"Auf! Es kommt der Fruhling an"




"Ich sollte hier getrennt von dir, o Freund"


----------



## Yabetz (Sep 6, 2021)

How Bach is considered by some to be weak in melody is something I can't fathom.


----------



## Dmitriyevich (Dec 3, 2021)

One of my favorites is the climax of the 3rd movement of Debussy's string quartet:






From 4:02 to 5:28


----------

